# Looking for NYC players to join our campaign



## matthewajg (Oct 15, 2005)

We are looking for players in the NYC area to join our existing AD&D version 3.5 campaign.  We traditionally play once per week or every other week on a floating weeknight or Sunday afternoon.  We hope to find a small group of experienced and mature players to augment our  game.  The emphasis of our game is on role-playing (no LARPing though), as the group is almost entirely comprised of actors (professional and amatuer).  The campaign itself is epic fantasy in flavor, and quite dark at times.  Character interaction can get quite heated, but we *always* remember that it's a game.  Anyone interested should feel free to contact:  matthewajg@hotmail.com

Please give us a few details about yourself, how long you've been playing, contact information, and when you would be free to join us.  Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------

